# WOW! Hickory County MO Homestead!!



## Guest (Aug 2, 2014)

I saw this while browsing Craigslist..awesome price for all of this !!!!!!!Perhaps someone here will be interested...it sounds perfect !


http://stlouis.craigslist.org/reo/4593514399.html


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

That place looks absolutely perfect!


----------



## Mommajay (Mar 3, 2014)

this place is amazing. What a wonderful find.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok truth it does look very Good and I Love the area. Was just over there yesterday. Just always go if something looks too Good it probably is.

I would be wondering about getting a Loan first off but if you have cash no problem.

big rockpile


----------



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

Pheasants in Hickory County, Missouri? Makes me suspicious.


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

Rockpile that looks like a cash sale type place to me. I wish yall hadnt posted it got me cranking "pretirement" numbers at 10pm at night when i have to be at work at 5 lol. The prices there are amazing! Where im at in northern va a house like thst would go for over a million and be subdivided into 3 ten acre lots for 350k each and the 5 acres with the house for about 250. Yea around 1.25-1.5. Makes me sick!


----------

